

"Free" (full book) by Chris Anderson - nreece
http://www.scribd.com/doc/17135767/FREE-by-Chris-Anderson

======
Anon84
Dupe <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=691070>

------
astrodust
Sheesh, and scribd.com too.

------
bruin4tw
anyone have a source of where i can find free business books and case studies
online?

